# Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (24-13)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *Boris Diaw* - *C* *Kurt Thomas*


*Suns Individual Stats* 





 * @*















* Los Angeles Clippers * *(20-14) *​
*PG * *S. Cassell* - *SG* *D. Ewing* -* SF* *C. Mobley* - *PF* *E. Brand* - *C* *C. Kaman*

*
Clippers Individual Stats* 
​




*Wednesday, Jan 18th - 10:30PM ET/7:30PM PT - Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *105.0 43.3 27.0 * 
*Opponents*- *99.0 47.0 17.2 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.0* 
*Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.8* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.2 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.9 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 93.3 * 
*3PT% * *S. Nash  40.6* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.8 * 







*Clippers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Los Angeles* *97.0 44.4 20.4 * 
* Opponents* *95.4 41.2 20.8 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** E. Brand 25.2 * 
*Rebounds* *E. Brand* *10.8 * 
*Assists * *S. Cassell 6.7 * 
*FG%* *E. Brand 52.1 * 
*FT%* *S. Cassell * *88.6*
*3PT%* *C. Mobley  34.7 * 
*Blocks* *E. Brand 2.7 * 
*Steals* *C. Mobley  1.2*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm bored, can't sleep so I figured why the **** not make it now? haha.


Damn insomnia.



Hopefully, we can rebound from that spanking last night.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If we play anything like we did last night, we will get pounded into the ground -.-


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I hope it was a situation where they where looking foward to tonight and had a let down game. For Nash not to get double digit anything last night is something that doesn't exist to me. This is a must win game tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Usually, Suns follow-up a bore shooting game with a great shooting game.

Hope thats the case tonight.


If the Suns can rebound, then I say we got this.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Barbosa is one of the most exciting players to watch, damn I am so glad he hasn't lost a step since the injury.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[Sighs] why do we always give up any kind of big lead we have towards the end of games and make it harder on ourselves to win -.-


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Looking at a box score right now it says 1:07 left us up 107-98.

Nash has 18 pts and 18 freaking assists. good lord. Marion with 29 pts and 15 boards.

I would be listening to it but I think those *******s find out that the frequency didn't change for my ktar online thingy. keep saying how it's unavailable at this time like when they said they weren't gonna carry games anymore.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns win it 112-102. Nash had 20 pts and 18 asts, and Marion had 30 pts and 17 rebs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great game for the Suns.


Didn't rebound the ball at all but we still won.


We should take the Laker game as well.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Just because we "should" take the game doesn't mean we will, especially after that catastrophe with the Kings >_<


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Great game for the Suns.
> 
> 
> Didn't rebound the ball at all but we still won.
> ...



Haven't you learned? lol. Our opponents are avging 4 more a game than us. As long as we don't have a reallllllly poor rebounding day and Marion doesn't have about 10 or so. Then we'll lose haha. More times than none though we'll always get out rebounded.

Wish I could have seen this game. Can't wait for Lakers game haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Good game, I'd have been crushed if we'd lost. Clips scared me with how they were imposing their will on the Suns in the end there. Luckily, Mobley couldn't hit anything. That call against him was laughable, he clapped his hands and the refs thought he must have smacked his opponent. Hehe. They did get makeup calls for it, so it worked out okay. Barbosa was HUGE! 

Suns' defense still wasn't great but was better in this game, still not where we are used to it being this year. They did do a great job on Brand though. Suns defensive efficiency is going to slip after these last few games, which is certainly not a good thing. Diaw seems like he fouls more lately than plays good defense. James Jones hasn't played very good defense lately either after impressing me earlier in the season. Good to see him hit some shots though. He needs to get his %'s nearer to %43 FG and 41% 3PT. He is too good a shooter and is playing with too many good passers to be flirting with the high .300's. I'm okay with Bell's being a bit lower because he often has to take bailout shots when the Suns can't get anything going on offense...and the Suns will sometimes struggle to get things going at least until Amare comes back. I still wish Mike would put Jim Jackson or Dijon Thompson in for a short stint in the second quarter. They both can shoot, and you always want to test as many shooters as you can so that you have a better chance of finding someone hot. Jackson has struggled mightily, but I'd still give the guy a chance. 4 minutes can't hurt.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think why the ref blew the whistle on Mobley is because they said it was like a taunting thing.


Oh well I'll take it. =)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Haven't you learned? lol. Our opponents are avging 4 more a game than us. As long as we don't have a reallllllly poor rebounding day and Marion doesn't have about 10 or so. Then we'll lose haha. More times than none though we'll always get out rebounded.
> 
> Wish I could have seen this game. Can't wait for Lakers game haha.


lol What do you mean?

You confused me with that post.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol What do you mean?
> 
> You confused me with that post.


Earlier you said we needed to rebound. And then you said we didn't at all. So, I was making a joke about how we can't rebound as it is and if we do rebound really poorly we lose. And Marion usually has to have 10 a game for it not to be a poor rebounding game. Teams usually avg 4 boards more than us. So, saying you hope we rebound means you havent learned :biggrin:


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Why no 'avatar' bet for this game? The Suns owned the Clips tonight. Fun game towards the end, though.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

LB is back and back strong.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

RhettO said:


> Why no 'avatar' bet for this game? The Suns owned the Clips tonight. Fun game towards the end, though.


Ha I haven't even changed mine since the last one. Partly because I'm lazy and partly because I like Elton Brand. That's not saying I have more than one favorite team like some people here have. The Suns are the only team I root for.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I hope Amare is taking notes from Barbosa that it's okay to go full throtle after a knee injury.


----------

